# P0597 and hot air from the vents



## Flyinguitars (Apr 26, 2018)

Does anyone know if these are related and if so will a new thermostat fix both?
I replaced the thermostat about 6 months ago and since it was cold weather here, I'm not sure if the heater/AC air from the vents was hot since then.
I've noticed the hot air from the vents issue about a month ago when warm weather started here. The system now always blows hot air into the cabin no matter how heater/ac temp control is adjusted. Even with the blower control all the day down, some hot air continues to slightly blow into the cabin. On hot days it can be brutal, so I have to sort this asap..lol. 
The P0597 just popped on about a week ago, so I'm not sure if its related.
I was planning on ordering a thermostat and installing.....any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Experience dictates that the problem usually lies in a loose or corroded electrical connector or the electrically operated thermostat itself is at fault. 
Occasionally, the Motronic (engine management) computer fails, but is the least likely cause. 
A loose or corroded connector on the thermostat 
A coolant leak will cause the code to set The thermostat itself has failed 
A short or open has occurred in the wiring harness between the computer and thermostat 
The Motronic computer has failed


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0597


I assume Motronic means ECM







*Drain coolant when changing thermostat housing?*


Make sure you "burp" the system sufficiently if you do open it up and add fluid.

Just in case there is a secondary issue, I am including this:

[h=1]No air from vents![/h]


----------



## Flyinguitars (Apr 26, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Experience dictates that the problem usually lies in a loose or corroded electrical connector or the electrically operated thermostat itself is at fault.
> Occasionally, the Motronic (engine management) computer fails, but is the least likely cause.
> A loose or corroded connector on the thermostat
> A coolant leak will cause the code to set The thermostat itself has failed
> ...


Thank you. I ordered a thermostat. Hopefully that fixes the code and the hot air.

You are correct about the secondary issue. I'm also experiencing air flow out of the bottom vents and almost nothing out of the defrost vents. I'm going to look behind the cluster after I change the thermostat. Hopefully I can make a video because it seems like a lot of people have the same issue but there's not a real good fix procedure of there that I've seen.
Thanks for your info!


----------



## Flyinguitars (Apr 26, 2018)

It looks like I may have a few issues going on. I looked at some parts schematics and may need the actuator or gear that changes the air flow and maybe an actuator for the air temperature blend? My air is blazing hot at all times and only comes out of the lower heater vents.....not sure just yet but I will look and try to provide some info and pics in case someone else is having the same problem.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]Lever - GM (13263335)[/h]


----------

